# South Bend 9" date of manufacture



## M60A3-M1A1 tanker (Aug 26, 2013)

.....If this has been covered before, plz redirect me to the right thread. I recently bought a South Bend 9" lathe /underdrive motor/metal cabinet and base/model A.
                                            Can someone provide me with the info to determine date of manufacture?.....Thanks.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a book, what's your serial number.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Tanker,
Here's a link i found helpful.

SBL Serial Number File

GOOD LUCK!!
mike)


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 17, 2013)

I also just bought a 9" south bend ser 81117 model 407yn would like some information on it, Thanks Kernbigo@yahoo.com


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 18, 2013)

Kernbigo,

I don't recognize 407yn but my SN reference book says 1941 for all models with an all-numeric serial number in that range.

Robert D.


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks very much for finding the year,the model number is located on my gear box, i found out the n stands for 9" and the y stands for standard gear box, but do not know what the 407 stands for?


----------



## neilking (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't find my serial number :'(

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilking (Dec 17, 2013)

Found it. Its a B9 cat #477a. What does it all mean?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilking (Dec 17, 2013)

Besides being old and wore out that is.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kernbigo (Dec 18, 2013)

I emailed south bend and they sent me all the info on mine. ser 81117 is a 9" swing made in 1937. the 407yn is the manufacturing catalog number indicating that it is a standard change gear and is a bench model


----------



## neilking (Dec 18, 2013)

I think mines a '46 model

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

